# Getting Started



## Clive Smith (Feb 5, 2020)

Trying to find an American rv forum based in Australia is proving to be quite a problem. Google seems to revert back to Australia after a short while. I'd like to know:
*  Can one get a Visa for 6-12 months 
*  is there a website where one can find used rv's for sale 
*  as a non-resident can one register and insure a vehicle 
*  how difficult is it to sell the rv at the end of a trip
*  are there models to avoid and some which may be recommended 
* coming from Oz, is it best to find something on the west coast near a major airport eg.LA 
*  I'm assuming fuel is cheaper than in Europe,  but what fuel efficiency can one typically expect from a class C rv.

The main question is getting a reliable 'affordable' rv and would like to start travelling in April. 

Thanks to all for any advice given (much appreciated)
Clive Smith


----------

